# Nero, spaventoso e sanguinolento ... 1



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2014)

Molti preferiscono l'Ellroy della Quadrilogia di Los Angeles o quello della Trilogia Americana.
Io preferisco di gran lunga l'Ellroy della Trilogia del sergente Lloyd Hopkins ("Lloyd il pazzo").

Se vi capita, e se vi piace il genere, dateci una lettura, non resterete delusi....

PS Negli anni 80 da Blood on the Moon è stato tratto un omonimo film col grande e sottovalutato James Woods. Passato in sordina ma ovviamente, per me, merita, altro che se merita.



*Le                    strade dell'innocenza*​
 




*Titolo                          originale *​*Blood                          on the Moon*​*Autore*​*James                          Ellroy *​*Anno*​*1984*​*Editore*​ *-*​

 


 
  _"I                    lauri della nostra terra son tutti avvizziti,
                  E le meteore fan tremare le stelle fisse in cielo;
                  La pallida luna osserva insanguinata la terra,
                  E profeti dal volto scarno sussurrano terribili cambiamenti.__"_
                  William Shakespeare, Riccardo III

                  Primo capitolo della trilogia che James Ellroy ha dedicato al                    personaggio del detective Lloyd Hopkins –                    Perché la notte, La                    collina dei suicidi – Le                    strade dell’innocenza ci                    cala in una Los Angeles da brivido, dove il caldo atmosferico                    si fonde con il clima da hard boiler, di disperazione e depravazione                    che contagia tanto la Los Angeles del bel mondo hollywoodiano                    che quella del ghetto in cui focolai di rivolta sono soffocati                    con l’uso a volte spropositato della forza.
                  Scopriamo così attraverso tessere di un puzzle che si                    va componendo sotto i nostri occhi dalla prima sino all’ultima                    pagina, le vite malsane dei tutori della legge e dei gangster,                    farabutti e serial killer che insanguinano le strade di L.A.                    Nel mondo di Ellroy la dicotomica visione del mondo tra bene                    e male, bianco e nero è opacizzata da una lente indagatrice                    che concentra la sua attenzione sui gangli tumorali che attanagliano                    la vita dei suoi personaggi, su cui pende la sensazione di un                    ineluttabile destino a cui è impossibile opporsi.
                  Lloyd Hopkins è un detective di L.A. con una vita personale                    in frantumi - lasciato da moglie e figlie, un fratello poco                    raccomandabile che conserva un arsenale in giardino - ed una                    professionale ad alto rischio di compromissione – frequenta                    puttane con la stessa naturalezza delle dive del grande schermo,                    e fa uso della forza con la naturalezza di quando consuma un                    panino durante un appostamento notturno -. 
                  Ma è anche dotato di grande cuore ed è il miglior                    cane segugio della West Coast. La caccia ad un pericoloso serial                    killer diventa l’ossessione principe tra tutte le ossessioni                    che Ellroy attraverso la sua scrittura vivace, visiva ed assai                    cinematografica riesce a trasmettere al lettore con partecipazione                    inusuale. Il linguaggio crudo, a volte sgradevole e violento,                    non appare mai fine a se stesso, ma funzionale al climax ed                    al colore dell’atmosfera creata dall’autore. 
                  Lo stile di Ellroy non è facilissimo da seguire. Al filo                    narrativo principale, intreccia un numero considerevole di sottotrame                    altrettanto avvincenti della principale, che si corre il rischio                    di perdersi. Ma il grande talento dell’autore risiede                    nel riuscire a chiudere ogni traccia, che è poi finalizzata                    alla costruzione del piano generale dell’opera in uno                    svelamento continuo di informazioni che vanno a comporre quel                    meraviglioso quadro d’insieme che è Le                    strade dell’innocenza. *                    [**fabio                    melandri]*




 
 




​James                          Ellroy, il cui vero nome è Lee Earle Ellroy è                          uno scrittore di romanzi polizieschi best-seller caratterizzato                          da uno stile di scrittura telegrafica.
                        Nel 1958, sua madre, Geneva, fu uccisa a El Monte, dove                          lei e Ellroy si erano trasferiti tre anni prima dopo il                          divorzio dal padre, Armand. Il delitto irrisolto ed il                          regalo di compleanno di suo padre pochi mesi dopo, il                          libro The Badge di                          Jack Webb, che parla del Dipartimento di Polizia di Los                          Angeles, sono stati due punti cruciali della sua vita.
                        Un altro evento che ha segnato la sua vita è il                          famoso caso della "Dalia Nera", un caso di omicidio                          rimasto irrisolto, avvenuto a poca distanza da dove il                          giovane Ellroy abitava.
                        La vita di Ellroy è in realtà tutt'altro                          che tranquilla: all'età di 17 anni perde anche                          il padre. Ne approfitta per lasciare l'esercito, dove                          si era arruolato volontario e dà inizio ad un periodo                          in cui si dedica pesantemente all'uso di alcool e psicofarmaci.                          Alterna periodi di disoccupazione ad altri in cui lavora,                          ad esempio, come caddy in un circolo di golf.
                        A causa delle sue abitudini sregolate, va per due volte                          vicino alla morte per polmonite. In seguito trova il modo                          di rimettersi in sesto e finalmente dare sfogo al desiderio                          impellente di scrivere un libro sulla Dalia Nera. Nasce                          così The Black Dahlia in cui l'autore mescola la storia                          vera con le proprie angosce e ossessioni derivanti dall'omicidio                          della madre. Ellroy vive a Carmel, California con sua                          moglie, Helen Knode, autrice del libro The                          Ticket Out. Tra le sue opere: L.A. Confidential (1990), American tabloid (1995), Sei pezzi da mille (2001), Jungletown Jihad (2006).


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2014)

avevo letto neo, mi sono presa un colpo.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata;bt10141 ha detto:
			
		

> avevo letto neo, mi sono presa un colpo.


 Quello si che sarebbe stato horror realistico :mrgreen:


----------

